# Best harris bipod for predator hunting?



## yotehunter (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not a fan of the shooting sticks and would like to get another harris bipod that can stay on my gun. Which model do you prefer? I want something that swivels, and also adjusts for sitting, kneeling, and prone shooting positions.

Thoughts?


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

i just won a harris 1a2-h off ebay for 60 with free shipping. it dont swivel but it adjusts from 13"-23" for sittin or kneeling.. havent got it yet but im sure itll work great


----------



## rem700_krazy223 (Jan 26, 2010)

i just got my bipod and it works awesome on my sps700 fits great and extremely sturdy.. cant wait to try it out


----------

